# Ginseng? Good or Bad for your Body?



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 7, 2007)

I was talking with a friend of mines and she mentioned that her husband takes supplements of Ginseng from time to time and it gives him energy and halps him perform better throughout the day. Well I currently work two jobs, plus I'm a full time student and not to mention a wife and before the day is half through, I'm burned out. I wanted to know if any of you guys had any experioence with Ginseng or any energy boosters to help you? Did it work out okay? ;-D


----------



## Lia (Aug 7, 2007)

Like everything on life, there's nothing that is totally harmless, even if it's plant-based. I don't have any experience with ginseng, but it can either work or not


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't tried it but a friend of mine uses it. She says it's a real energy booster for her.


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have tried- my boyfriend too and I think that's Ginseng is the best for me-it gives power and energy. it works!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 20, 2007)

I have it in my energy drink and it definitley gets me going.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 21, 2007)

yes, it gives me extra boost in the morning. i heard you can combine it with acerola or guarana.

before my exams i also take during 3 weeks something called "guronsan". i don't know what's in it, but i really appreciate it.


----------

